# The older I find myself attracted to increasingly bigger and bigger women



## skinnie minnie (May 2, 2013)

I posted earlier that I find myself attracted to bigger women as I get older. While that is true, I should have made my point more clearly. It seems that as I get older I find I am attracted to bigger women than when I was younger. Don't get me wrong, I am still very much attracted to ladies that are what many people here at Dimensions would consider merely plump, but I am finding that I am increasingly enamored by much larger women these days. Does anyone else find this to be true?


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up. Feel free to start more threads if there are any other minor clarifications or punctuation corrections you wish to make.


----------



## BigFA (May 3, 2013)

Definitely the case for me. When I was in high school, chubby girls were the norm for me. As I grew older, I found myself more and more turned on by fatter women. Like you, I do find plump women pleasing to look at but fatter woman in the range of 250 to 500 lbs. are my real favorites. Being a member of this Board for so long has also opened my eyes to the beauty and sexual appeal of Super Size BBWs. And with 70% of adults in this country overweight or obese, there are so many gorgeous fat women out there now, it just blows my mind. Being fat is now the norm and I love it. :wubu:


----------



## Blockierer (May 4, 2013)

BigFA said:


> Definitely the case for me. When I was in high school, chubby girls were the norm for me. As I grew older, I found myself more and more turned on by fatter women. Like you, I do find plump women pleasing to look at but fatter woman in the range of 250 to 500 lbs. are my real favorites. Being a member of this Board for so long has also opened my eyes to the beauty and sexual appeal of Super Size BBWs. And with 70% of adults in this country overweight or obese, there are so many gorgeous fat women out there now, it just blows my mind. Being fat is now the norm and I love it. :wubu:


You said it.  Good post.


----------



## wrenchboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes I am the same way too. When I first starded enjoying the pleasure of a larger woman some 20 or so years ago I preferred plump women. My preferences quickly gravitated to 200lbs then 300. I currently am married to a fabulous 320lb woman. But, I would love her to be 400-500. Or more!


----------



## Ojiryojoji (Jan 2, 2014)

I suppose like any experience in life it takes more and more to achieve the same feeling as we become use to any particular stimuli.

This must be what it's like to be an addict.

A booty addict.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jan 12, 2014)

I used to be only into the chubby women but then I read "Judys Heaven of Food" and I've never been the same since....

These days I'm more into them sexy middle aged women who I very rarely see who have to use mobility scooters due to their size...


----------



## Jah (Jan 12, 2014)

The older I get I find myself less fascinated by those that are very super sized and more appreciating of fat men and women of all sizes.


----------



## Steve373 (Jan 14, 2014)

any chick you can have the opportunity to bang is good . I'd prefer a a woman that is like 100 lbs overweight with big tis and under 50 years old (I'm 50). 

I'd have no problem doing a much younger woman say 20 years old, but I'd never go up 30 years to 80....about 55 -60 years old maximum, but I'd go down to the legal minimum age which is maybe 18 in most states, even less in a few places.

No 20 year old should want a 50 year old guy, but I would not refuse unless she was like butt ugly. Fat is clearly not a problem for me.

Really excessive tattoes would be a turnoff, especially if on the face....most other things are cool unless the girl is way old or looks like a crackhead type or has like train tracks on her arms..


----------



## s13 (Mar 7, 2014)

As a teen I liked bbws but never really let myself think I would run into supersized women. It seemed a fantasy. Now at 30 I know that they are out there now and again, and have hooked up with a handful of big women. What I thought was as big as I needed at 19, 20 seems more medium now. Ive been spoiled by 400,500+ women now.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Mar 20, 2014)

I've had the same experience a well. It might be that we were all attracted to the supersized originally. As we age we become a lot more comfortable with who we are and less inclinded to fall into peer pressure to conform.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know if this applies to others but it does to me.

When I was in high school, the biggest girl was about 6 feet tall 280 pounds. Everyone else was what we would consider "chubby" on this site but to me they were huge. I didn't start seeing the Betsy or Cindy G's until I started surfing the net my senior year of high school. Again I can't speak for anyone else but when I was in high school, I didn't have a car. So if there was a 400 pound bombshell living in New Hampshire, I wouldn't have been able to go out with her because I couldn't drive.

As I've gotten older and met more people, driven and flown to places, I've had access to larger women that I didn't when I was younger. So I don't know about the OP but its more of an access thing than an age thing.


----------



## luvssbbw2 (Apr 1, 2014)

You're a very lucky man


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 2, 2014)

can't really say "now that i'm older" because i'm still in my mid-20's, but my tastes have changed in the direction of being more inclusive; i find myself attracted to the occasional slender guy in addition to bhms.


----------



## BigCutieBaylee (Apr 15, 2014)

I love what you said! It's all about coming into our own person and loving what we love without defending it =)


----------

